# buying an xbox - need a good cheap fps



## binka (Nov 6, 2010)

decided to treat myself to a 4gb xbox 360 with fifa 11 for £150 this saturday. what im really looking forward to is call of duty black ops however im no good at fps with a control pad - mouse and keyboard is so much better - so im thinking of getting an older fps second hand / reduced when i go into town tomorrow just to give me a chance to get used to playing with a control pad. 

are there any particularly enjoyable ones i should look out for - bearing in mind i probably wont play it much after i get black ops


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 6, 2010)

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 1 - excellent game. I actually prefer it on 360 with a pad - level aging field and a comfier seat.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 6, 2010)

Halo 3 as well I guess, although I don't like it. 

Rainbow 6: Vegas 1 & 2 are excellent tactical shooters. 

Gears of War 1 & 2 are excellent third-person shooters.

And, of course, Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## internetstalker (Nov 6, 2010)

MW2


end of thread


----------



## binka (Nov 6, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions i'll see what the shops have on offer tomorrow.


----------



## Epona (Nov 6, 2010)

Can you not get keyboard and mouse that will work with an Xbox?  I don't have an Xbox myself, but I do have arthritis in my thumb joints which makes those control pads completely impossible to use (Xbox game pad = agony after 3 minutes; Keyboard & Mouse = play all day, whoohoo, my thumbs are mostly redundant!)


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 6, 2010)

internetstalker said:


> MW2
> 
> 
> end of thread


 

Modern Warfare 1 is much better and half the price!


----------



## Boycey (Nov 6, 2010)

get both! love the modern warfare games, halo's good too- the starwars to call of duty's platoon.


----------



## tommers (Nov 6, 2010)

the darkness if you want something a bit different.

Or Battlefield Bad Co 2


----------



## cybershot (Nov 6, 2010)

MW2 is £20 on game collection, or at least it was.


----------



## yield (Nov 6, 2010)

Apparently Blockbuster are doing Modern Warfare 2 pre-owned for £13.


----------



## binka (Nov 6, 2010)

bought it today ended up getting cod 4 modern warfare fror £15 pre owned. offline only so far - want to get the hang of it before i let some 13 year old humiliate me.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 8, 2010)

Battlefield bad company 2!

Its a much welcome break from the madness of modern warefare, and allows you to be a bit more tactical etc..


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 8, 2010)

Get the Orange Box


----------

